# passport validity Thailand



## dragonfruit (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi,

could you please help me with the following question.
I have read that you need at least 6 months validity of you passport when entering Thailand. 
Does anybody know how strict the immigration is controlling that.

I would like to visit Laos and then fly back to Thailand. But when I arrive in Thailand my passports validity would only be 5 months and 2 weeks. 
I have a return ticket from Bangkok 3 weeks later, which actually proofs that I will leave the country.

Is it possible to get back into Thailand or will it be a big problem?
Any information or personal experience on this topic would be very much appreciated.

Is it maybe possible to go to the immigration before i leave to Laos and get a permission to get back?

Thank you in advance.

Rgds

dragonfruit


----------

